
Is Hacker News becoming NYTimes traffic generator site? - kappi
Hackernews is just becoming a discussion board of Nytimes. 23 links from nyt posted lasted 24hrs.
======
dang
Would you please stop posting complaints about the NYT? You've done it
repeatedly. It has become tedious.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21435709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21435709)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20680194](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20680194)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20706974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20706974)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20701722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20701722)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20701604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20701604)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20701582](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20701582)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20706987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20706987)

~~~
charlesism
Thanks! If someone linked a NYT recipe for chicken soup here, it would be full
of "fake news" comments. [edit: speculation removed]

~~~
dang
It breaks the site guidelines to post insinuations about brigading. Internet
users are much too quick to project that (or astroturfing, shilling, etc.)
into comments they dislike. Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20astroturf&sort=byDat...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20astroturf&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=true&page=0)

You're right, of course, that off-topic shallow dismissals are bad comments
for HN.

~~~
charlesism
Oops, I forgot about that guideline. Won't be a problem in future.

~~~
dang
Thanks!

------
tlb
There were 1200 links posted in those same 24 hours, so 23 is about 2%.

That doesn't seem excessive to me.

------
Tomte
And how many on the front page? And how many from Ars Technica? And who cares?

